

Tesla gains on strong sales; government issues 'recall' - twoodfin
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101323468

======
gfosco
False.

@elonmusk "There was an over-the-air software update (done last month) and an
upgraded US 14-50 adapter will be mailed to customers."

@elonmusk "Some confusion in media reports today. No Tesla vehicles are being
physically recalled by Tesla."

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/423145289310953473](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/423145289310953473)

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/423144357873479680](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/423144357873479680)

~~~
bostonpete
How is this different from a recall? I've had a number of recalls on various
vehicles and it usually just involves the dealer replacing some part or
another. The fact that Tesla is mailing the part to customers in this case
makes it not a recall...?

~~~
jmathai
In the eyes of the consumer it feels much less obtrusive.

Hearing that 30,000 Model S owners have to take their car back to the shop to
get a problem fixed feels much worse than receiving a part in the mail.

The latter makes me feel like it's a simple fix since I don't have to have a
mechanic do it and that it must not be that serious if they trust me to do it
myself.

Semantics aside, as far as PR goes there's a huge difference.

~~~
hosh
If TSLA stocks fall because of this, it's probably a great time to buy.

~~~
gfosco
Agreed... but strangely enough, it's shot up more than 10% and made me smile.
When it corrects, it will be time to buy again.

~~~
hosh
Yeah. I had checked after seeing the article. So much for picking something up
at a discount.

------
dave1619
The big news for Tesla today was that they announced 6900 cars delivered in Q4
of last year. They had guided for slightly under 6000 cars delivered, so this
is a big surprise and the reason for today's stock spike.

TeslaMotors also tweeted that revenue is expected to exceed guidance by 20% in
Q4 2013.

Update: Tesla just released a press release:
[http://www.teslamotors.com/about/press/releases/tesla-
revenu...](http://www.teslamotors.com/about/press/releases/tesla-revenue-
expected-exceed-guidance-20-fourth-quarter)

------
smackfu
Straight from the DOT recall listing site (which I can't link directly to
because it is terrible), it says "Tesla Motors, Inc. (Tesla) is recalling
certain model year 2013 Model S vehicles equipped for, and delivered with,
certain NEMA 14-50 (240 volt) Universal Mobile Connector (UMC) adapters.
During charging, the adapter, cord, or wall outlet could overheat."

PDF of letter from Tesla to DOT: [http://www-
odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM4...](http://www-
odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM448668/RCDNN-14V006-9349.pdf)

PDF of response letter to Tesla: [http://www-
odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM4...](http://www-
odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM448672/RCAK-14V006-6094.pdf)

Fundamentally, it seems like a safety issue that has to be addressed is just
called a "recall", regardless of whether the car has to be taken in or not.
That's why Musk said no cars were "physically recalled."

------
foijord
I've been following the norwegian Tesla Model S forum closely the last couple
of weeks. The winter set in a couple of days ago, with temperatures down
towards -20 degrees celsius. Lots of Tesla owners have serious issues with
charging. The car doesn't accept charge, stops charging before it's done, etc.
Luckily, third-part charging cables seem to work flawlessly.

------
rcoh
Was that article thrown together in 10 minutes? It's filled with typos: "But
federal safety regulators on Tuesday classified as a recall Tesla' move to
provide upgraded wall adapters and charging software, citing the risk of
fire."

"involving a Model Sin Irvine, California, which the "

"Separately,three road fires in"

------
esteb_li
Let's agree that recall are not what they used to be for most of the car
industry. Calling or not calling it a recall is a PR matter. I love tesla, but
if an adapter is being changed, it's being _recalled_.

------
matthewaustin
This is an incredibly misleading title. Tesla owners will undergo no
inconvenience, since the item being replaced is the wall adapter, not any
parts on the car.

------
jonhmchan
This is shoddy journalism. Error-ridden and a terribly misleading title.

------
dmak
It doesn't sound like a recall but the title is misleading it to be. Here's
Tesla's PR: [http://www.teslamotors.com/about/press/releases/tesla-
provid...](http://www.teslamotors.com/about/press/releases/tesla-provides-
customers-upgraded-charging-software-and-adapter)

~~~
smackfu
It's definitely officially a recall, given that Tesla reported it to the
Recall Management Divison of the DOT and provided them with the "Recall
Service Bulletin." The fact that Tesla never calls it a recall in their PR is
telling.

------
decasteve
It's not a "recall" but a "patch"?

------
codex
Tesla was recently implicated in a garage fire, after which it emphatically
denied that the charger was at fault:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-19/tesla-says-
model-s-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-19/tesla-says-model-s-
charger-didn-t-cause-california-garage-fire.html)

Now we hear otherwise. This is yet another example of how Musk is chewing on a
wad of crazy--and every so often he'll spit some at you. Take what they say
with a grain of salt. They will do anything, say anything to protect the
company and the vision.

------
tannerc
Elon is tweeting that no actual vehicles are being recalled:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/423144357873479680](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/423144357873479680)

------
QuantumGood
I love how the technical meaning of recall competing with the common sense of
it is used by Musk as yet another PR opportunity.

While this one is a natural fit, he's been absolutely _amazing_ at keeping
Tesla in the news. His PR storm for Tesla has been opportunistic, brilliant,
and incredibly successful.

------
tonylemesmer
If the adapter is required to use the car then does it matter if it is
physically part of the vehicle? Just asking.

~~~
mikeash
According to Tesla, existing wall adapters are fine after the software update,
and the new wall adapters are sort of a just-in-case measure.

------
bane
You know what's amazing? That there's 30k electric cars out on the road
_today_.

~~~
codex
There are a lot more than that. Nissan will soon ship their 100,000th LEAF.

------
Sousaphil
I find it interesting that Tesla hasn't reached out to owners yet. It seems
like something that should've gone out in a basic email to their email list of
Model S owners...at least to put those of us who use the 14-50 adapter every
day at ease...

------
angersock
From the tweets:

"over-the-air software update (done last month) "

So, there's pretty much no way to guarantee that Teslas respect a user's
freedom?

EDIT: Downvote all you want...just don't forget to pick up that can.

